# lire des vidéos avec file browser



## popolito (11 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,
je suis tout nouveau, je possède un Ipad et une Time Capsule.
Je souhaite lire des vidéos stockées sur ma TC sur mon Ipad sans devoir la télécharger auparavant.
Pourriez-vous me confirmer que FileBrowser peut lire les videos directement à partir de la TC.
Si ce n'est pas possible, comment faire?
Merci d'avance


----------



## ckyja (11 Septembre 2013)

oui, ça fonctionne mais ne lit que les formats type iTunes.

Personnellement j'utilise AcePlayer qui lit tous les formats


----------



## popolito (12 Septembre 2013)

Merci de ta réponse.
Concernant AcePlayer, j'ai cru voir sur le net qu'il fallait d'abord télécharger la vidéo sur l'Ipad avant de la lire.
Si c'est pas le cas, je suis preneur.
Peux-tu me le confirmer?


----------



## ckyja (12 Septembre 2013)

Non il n'est pas nécessaire de télécharger la vidéo. Tu peux la lire en streaming depuis ta time capsule.
Dans AcePlayer il faut aller dans "Media Explorer" puis Serveur Samba clic sur "+" Host : l'adresse Ip de la TC
           UserName : le nom donné à la TC
           Password : Le MDP de la TC
Faire enregistrer (en haut à droite). Et voila ensuite il suffit de cliquer sur l'adresse de la TC et c'est parti pour lire les vidéos directement. J'espère t'avoir aidé, bonne suite


----------



## popolito (13 Septembre 2013)

Je te remercie une fois de plus.
Ca fonctionne mais je n'ai pas de son.
J'ai essayé de lire un divx puis un vob.
As-tu une idée, est-ce un problème de paramètrage?


----------



## ckyja (13 Septembre 2013)

Oui en effet la plupart des lecteurs vidéo ne lisent plus l'audio en AC3. Vérifie le format audio de tes vidéos si c'est en AC3 tu naura pas le son. Je te met un lien qui explique bien.
http://bloguedegeek.net/2013/02/01/...ruehd-sous-goodplayer-gplayer-autre-tutoriel/


----------



## popolito (18 Septembre 2013)

Me revoilà.
Tout fonctionne, à l'exception d'un point qui est désagréable.
Lors de la lecture (que ce soit un MKV ou un MPEG4), l'image ainsi que le son sont saccadés.
Y-a-t-il là aussi un problème de paramétrage réseau ou autre?
(cela commence a me prendre la tête et du temps notamment pour les conversions)
Merci d'avance


----------

